# AIB tracker redress



## RonanCal (9 Jul 2020)

Hi

I was part of the cohort who was denied a tracker on coming off my fixed term mortgage in 2011 and received the €1600 in April 2018. I have just seen the story regarding the latest redress finally being offered. I sold my apt in January. Am I therefore excluded from this redress?
Thanks


----------



## AnitaF (9 Jul 2020)

You are likely part of this cohort. And if you are for sure, because your account is now closed your redress will issue by cheque but will take a bit more time. You should ring (0818)300070 to query your situation.


----------



## RonanCal (9 Jul 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2020)

AIB Prevailing Rate tracker redress programme


----------

